# weight after one year



## lcht2

how much weight did ur dogs gain after one year of age??


----------



## MayzieGSD

Mayzie gained about 5 lbs after 1 year.


----------



## littledmc17

At a year old Brady weighed 94
at 2 104 and he is now 110lb all muscle


----------



## Sherush

Great question cause I have been wondering same thing... Jesse turned a year old last week and is skinny and looks like a gangly puppy still and weighs 75 lbs.


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: littledmcAt a year old Brady weighed 94
> at 2 104 and he is now 110lb all muscle


holy crap, what are u feeding the beast??


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: littledmcAt a year old Brady weighed 94
> at 2 104 and he is now 110lb all muscle
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap, what are u feeding the beast??
Click to expand...









I've met Brady, he's just big all around - big head, big body, big tall legs. Like a big old bear you just want to wrap your arms around and give him a big smushy hug.


----------



## DianaM

We've had Renji a little over a year, we got him when he was around 12 months, give or take a few, and now he's 24 months, give or take a few, and he has stayed about the same- 47ish pounds.







He is a GSD x chow mix but I work very hard at keeping him lean n' toned at just the right weight.


----------



## Elmo's Mom

Elmo was 78.8 pounds when he turned one.


----------



## Wolfie

I weighed Yukon the day after he turned one, 92.2pds.

I'm guessing he'll be close to or a little over 100pds by the time he hits 2yrs.


----------



## Emoore

Rocky was 68lb when he turned one. Now he's six years old and weighs 75lb. The gain was all in his chest and shoulders, he had NO chest or shoulders when he was one!


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAElmo was 78.8 pounds when he turned one.


Now that Elmo is 22 months how old is he?


----------



## Catu

Diabla is 51 lbs. only. She's within standard height wise, but lean and very leggy.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo

Echo was 98lbs at his one year check up. he was, eh 14 months old at the time.
He was up to 105 at one point, but he was growing.
I think he's pretty steady now at 95-100 and he's 18 months.


----------



## BJDimock

Every one of my Fidelco girls has been in the 60's when I've turned them in for training. (Around 1 1/2 years of age) When I see them again after a 6 month absence, I am always amazed at how much weight they have put on.
Ilan(she who stayed home) is now 2 1/2 and weighs 72 pounds this morning. (I keep her on the thinner side because she has hip issues.)
With my girls, it seems like they bulk up around 2.
In anyone elses opinion, do females bulk up later?


----------



## BJDimock

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: littledmcAt a year old Brady weighed 94
> at 2 104 and he is now 110lb all muscle
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap, what are u feeding the beast??
Click to expand...

Brady really is perfect!!!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom

> Originally Posted By: Sherush
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAElmo was 78.8 pounds when he turned one.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Elmo is 22 months how old is he?
Click to expand...

He's 22 months.









You probably were asking about the weight. I'm really not sure. We need to stop by the vet to weigh him. He doesn't seem too much bigger, but he seems to have filled out.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chama gained 17 pounds between one year and 2.5 years but she's a rottie mix. 

Rafi was about a year when I adopted him and he weighed 55 pounds. Now he weighs about 65 pounds. He was underweight when I adopted him and now he's just right.







ETA: He's a belgian malinois.


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVA
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Sherush
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAElmo was 78.8 pounds when he turned one.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Elmo is 22 months how old is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's 22 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably were asking about the weight. I'm really not sure. We need to stop by the vet to weigh him. He doesn't seem too much bigger, but he seems to have filled out.
Click to expand...









you are right that was a typo...... was suppose to say "Now that Elmo is 22 months old how much does he weigh...."


----------



## WinitheGSD

Wini is almost at 60 lbs. and has just had her 1st b-day!


----------



## selzer

Babsy was approx 58 pounds at one year. At three, a couple of months after her litter was weaned she is 68 to 70 pounds. 

Arwen was 62 pounds at 1 year, was between 65 and 68 until she was spayed at seven years old. Months later she was 75 pounds so I put her on a diet. She is now weighing 72 and looks good there. 

Jenna weighed 65 at one year and weighs 68 at three. 

Whitney weighed 58 at one year and weighs 59 at two -- we are working on that. 

Tori Weighed 62 and now she weighs 64. 

Heidi weighed 65 and now she weighs 68. 

Both Dubya and Rushie weighed 75 at 1 year and 79 pounds every time I weighed them since then. 

I am pretty anal about my dog's weight and check it pretty regular. I think that one of the worst things we do healthwise with our dogs is let them become overweight.


----------



## Eve-Lynn

Link just turned a year the beginning of December and he weighed 85lbs. At 13 months he now weighs 88lbs. We are guessing he will be just under 100lbs at full grown. They funny thing is he still looks kind of gangly and scrawny compared to the 2 full grown male shepherds we hang out with. Hopefully he will fill out!!


----------



## Mandy'sMom

My first Mandy was only about 50 - 55 lbs. after her first year, skinny as a rail. I actually had people approach me accusing me of not taking care of her.
She eventually weighed 98 lbs which was appropriate for her height.


----------



## JJ&TT

Jessie at 1 year was 86 lb
Thor at 1 year was 84 lb

They are now 14 months and 13 months might be pushing 90 lb we go to the vet in march will know then.


----------



## gmcenroe

Juli weighs 76 lbs and will be 1 year old in about 2 weeks. She is all muscle, seemed to plateau at about 75 lbs a month ago.


----------



## Fodder

from 1yr - 9.5yrs Gia has gained over 20lbs (63lbs-85lbs)! however she was too thin and had trouble putting weight on til about 3 or 4... from 4 til now there is only a 5 pound difference and she looks good.

from 1yr - 2yrs Tilden has gained 8lbs and seems to be staying here.


----------



## Mandalay

I weighed Mandalay this afternoon and she has hit 83 lbs...she'll be a year at the end of the month.


----------



## shadow mum

Shadow turns 1 on Jan 30. He weighs in at a respectable 69 lbs. Long and lean and FAST...


----------



## Baby Byron

Gus will be 1 yo on Feb 4th packing 90 lbs at 28 inches. No fat, just big frame and solid built. He's momma's baby...







Quite a lap dog... no wonder I can't feel my legs sometimes...


----------



## lcht2

well i guess i can add in on my own thread. at one year tyson weighed about 72-73lbs, he seemed to fluctuate, and i think it had to do with him not being a very good eater. now at 13.5 months he weighs 78lbs, and eats every bit of food i give him (and feed the same amount) so i think i may have been feeding him more than what he wanted....??


----------



## Wolfie

Yukon is 14mths old now and weighs 94.5lbs.

He's only gained a little over 2lbs since I last weighed him at 12mths.


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Deejay was 73 lbs @ a year old, & 76 lbs now @ 3 years old (25" tall Highline).
We keep him lean, lots of exercise both physical & mental, can feel his ribs but not see them.


----------



## crazyboutdogs

Storm is 18 months old and weighs in at 79 pounds.


----------



## KristinEnn

At one year Kahn weighed about 74 lbs.. now he will be 3 yrs this May. He weighs about 84-85 lbs.


----------

